# Rage r10st want to upgrade battery



## Snowduner02 (Jan 17, 2018)

So I'm new here and I bought one of those rager10st cars. The looks sold me on it I really like it but the 2000mAh NIMH battery that came with it dies SUPER fast and the car is capable of running a 3s Lipo battery. My problem is finding a battery with dimensions that will work for me and has a XT60 plug. Anyone know of a 3S Lipo that will work for meTIA


----------



## Bruces (Sep 24, 2019)

The problem is how much capacity you want, and the size of the battery. For example, if you want large capacity, you can try lipo 3s 5200mah, but note that their length is usually over 130mm.


----------

